# [HowTo] Gentoo Linux Remote Installation

## Joe User

In diesem HowTo beschreibe ich "step-by-step" die Remote Installation von Gentoo Linux 64Bit auf einem dedizierten Server. Um das Vorgehen anbieterneutral zu halten, wird der dedizierte Server dabei mittels Virtualbox simuliert.

http://www.rootservice.org/howtos/gentoo/remote_install.html

Um mit dem Basissystem auch etwas Sinnvolles anfangen zu können, kann es mittels folgendem HowTo zu einem LAMP (Linux+Apache+MySQL+PHP) erweitert werden:

http://www.rootservice.org/howtos/gentoo/hosting_system.html

----------

